# 100mph zipwire opening in Penrhyn Quarry, Bethesda, Wales



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck yeah, anyone fancy an urban day out?

http://www.zipworld.co.uk/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21889684


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2013)

On shrooms?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 22, 2013)

Crikey, that looks like fun.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> On shrooms?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 22, 2013)

No thank you. I did a rickety old wooded roller coaster on acid once and vowed never to do anything like it again, tripping or not


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 22, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> On shrooms?


MDMA would be better.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2013)

There is no way I am doing that, I don't have vertigo but I don't like heights.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2013)

That looks epic!


----------



## zenie (Mar 22, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> On shrooms?



And nitrous?

I really really wanna go on this


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck yeah, anyone fancy an urban day out?


 
Yes.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 1, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck yeah, anyone fancy an urban day out?


 
Yeah, it might be the only chance i'd ever get to meet the rest of urban75 
i ain't going on that fucking thing though


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

i'm too heavy and too tall.


----------



## zenie (Apr 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i'm too heavy and too tall.


 
no way?? You are tall but too heavy, seriarse?!  

How long will it take to drive here from London and will I be stable enough to drive home after?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd love to. Not on drugs though. I'd forget to hold on. Doubt I'll get the time to go anytime soon though.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

zenie said:


> no way?? You are tall but too heavy, seriarse?!
> 
> How long will it take to drive here from London and will I be stable enough to drive home after?!


6'6'' and 120kg is the upper limit.
I'm 6'8'' and 125kg
I could duck down and suck my stomach in a bit..


----------



## zenie (Apr 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd love to. Not on drugs though. I'd forget to hold on. Doubt I'll get the time to go anytime soon though.


 
You'd be strapped in 



joustmaster said:


> 6'6'' and 120kg is the upper limit.
> I'm 6'8'' and 125kg
> I could duck down and suck my stomach in a bit..


 
feck  You weigh more than two of me lol

4 and a half hour drive which rules out doing it as a day trip hmm...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 2, 2013)

zenie said:


> You'd be strapped in


 
LSD is best for wandering around getting tripped out on ordinary stuff!  MDMA I'd forget it'd happened.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2013)

zenie said:


> You'd be strapped in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


overnighter weekend urban mission it is then?

must be at least as far from Leeds, but I reckon I'd be up for it... besides you'd not be able to drive back after the obligatory urban drinks anyway.


----------



## zenie (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes would be an O/N  Fancy a walk in Snowdonia park too


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 2, 2013)

looks very cool!


----------



## Mungy (Apr 2, 2013)

i can offer a sofa for the night to any passing urbanite.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

looks fun. i think i'm over the weight limit though


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2013)

The first reply reminds me of Felix Baumgartner - practically jumping from space back to earth. Urban's response, "imagine having a pane on your way up or a few little fellas."


----------



## salem (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought this was an April fools story, but no the thread is old and its real!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...0mph-ride-700ft-above-the-ground-8544226.html

This story suggests a 2 hour compulsory tour of the quarry though. I'm sure I'd enjoy it but seems a bit odd.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll have some of this If you fuckers get yer act together and sort a date


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I'm 6'8'' and 125kg


 
 Fucking Aida!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> 6'6'' and 120kg is the upper limit.
> I'm 6'8'' and 125kg
> I could duck down and suck my stomach in a bit..


 tallist cunts


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd go on it though - and carry a picture of joustmaster all the way down


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> 6'6'' and 120kg is the upper limit.
> I'm 6'8'' and 125kg
> I could duck down and suck my stomach in a bit..


 
Are you in proportion?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

its just another form of racism


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2013)

I might have to cut your head and feet off the photo though - so it fits in my pocket


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

post reported for tallist abuse.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> 6'6'' and 120kg is the upper limit.
> I'm 6'8'' and 125kg


 
You should come along anyway.

You could stand underneath and catch anyone who falls off.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 2, 2013)

What's a weight limits if not to be ignored? When I used to work on a zip wire, we strapped two people on to it for the lols and it was fine. Although not when the boss was around obviously.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2013)

Torn on this one - on one hand I really dislike heights, gaps, and ladders, on the other hand that zipwire should be high enough and long enough for it not to bother me.

Fuck it - how do you get there by public transport from London?


----------



## salem (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.zipworld.co.uk (took bloody ages to find the site)

Cost is £50


----------



## Mungy (Apr 2, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Torn on this one - on one hand I really dislike heights, gaps, and ladders, on the other hand that zipwire should be high enough and long enough for it not to bother me.
> 
> Fuck it - how do you get there by public transport from London?


http://traveline.info/ should be able to work it out


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2013)

salem said:


> http://www.zipworld.co.uk (took bloody ages to find the site)
> 
> Cost is £50


One for the this year, next year, sometime list then.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2013)

salem said:


> http://www.zipworld.co.uk (took bloody ages to find the site)
> 
> Cost is £50


you know there is a link to the site in the OP?


----------



## salem (Apr 3, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> you know there is a link to the site in the OP?


Doh


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-radio-and-tv-22105950
BBC reporter gets stuck on world's fastest zip line


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck yeah, anyone fancy an urban day out?


Fucking yes.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-radio-and-tv-22105950
> BBC reporter gets stuck on world's fastest zip line


Where's Boris when you need him. We could just leave him there. 

And fuck me she was shite, why did she not just pull herself along?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-radio-and-tv-22105950
> BBC reporter gets stuck on world's fastest zip line


 
Argh  This video has touched on one of my pet hates: why the FUCK does the BBC often report the price of things in dollars first, or sometimes at all. 

"A day out here will cost you around 70 dollars" 

It makes me properly angry that, I almost want to vote UKIP or something...almost.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> And fuck me she was shite, why did she not just pull herself along?


I don't think she could have reached the wire, she was slung quite a long way below it!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Argh  This video has touched on one of my pet hates: why the FUCK does the BBC often report the price of things in dollars first, or sometimes at all.
> 
> "A day out here will cost you around 70 dollars"
> 
> It makes me properly angry that, I almost want to vote UKIP or something...almost.


 
Quite right, that struck me as a bit odd, I mean if they wanted non Pounds surely it would have been € euro next, then dollar last.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2013)

What is more, I bet if you turned up with $70.00 they wouldn't accept it !!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd come to point and laugh shout encouragement and stuff. No way I'm going on it with my history of injury and technical mishaps tho.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Quite right, that struck me as a bit odd, I mean if they wanted non Pounds surely it would have been € euro next, then dollar last.


 
If I were the BBC I'd quote everything in Vietnamese Dong and be done with it.


And I would love to go on the mach2 zip wire please.


----------



## Celt (Apr 21, 2013)

if you do decide to do it I might come and meet you, I live on the North Wales Coast, but there is no bloody way I am going on it,


----------



## free spirit (Apr 21, 2013)

when?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been meaning to see more of Britain this year, and what's the best way to see it if not with your eyes closed going at stupid-mph?

Bookmarked.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> MDMA would be better.


 
The only drug that would get me on that is a bottle of tequila and a gun in my ribs.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 8, 2013)

My dad told me about this a few months ago, sounds brilliant. I'd have to save some cash but I am well up for it


----------

